# Heater/AC blower problem



## chen (Oct 20, 2004)

I have a problem I hope someone can help me with. I have a 97 M3 2dr with digital climate control. Recently the heater/AC blower will not go off even after I shut off the climate control unit. The display for the climate control looks fine as are all the buttons for airflow. When I turn the climate control on, the blower turns on full but then settles down. I am able to control the flow of air from the floor to the dash to the defroster without problems. I have read the numerous threads on the climate control unit and the final stage resistor, however, in my situation the blower will not turn off as opposed to shutting down. When the car is off, the blower does shut off.

I would like some imput before I remove the climate control to replace the capacitor or buy a new final stage unit.

Thanks.


----------



## chen (Oct 20, 2004)

FYI the problem turned out to be the final stage unit.

My thanks to all those that provided the information concerning this problem. I definitely saved money by avoiding a trip to the dealer.


----------

